# Drunken teenager smashes pet tortoise....



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

I was browsing the news and the dailymail. Saw this, first reaction is poor tortoise. Second reaction, I hope he rots in hell.

Drunken teenager who smashed pet tortoise to pieces with a baseball bat faces jail | Mail Online


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

effing moron!! may he suffer pain himself in the not too distant future!
DT


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

What an retard.  
Not long ago there was an case in denmark to. Some guys thought it was fun dipping an guienapig in flameable liqiuid and then put it on fire. WTF is going on...


----------



## hzrizen (Mar 2, 2009)

utterly disturbing...:mad2:


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

heartbreaking,lets hope it died with the first blow,the b*****d wont get what he deserves,they never do,


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

What the hell? He can't remember??? How about if someone got drunk and couldn't remember hitting him with a baseball bat or why they had done it? Would he believe that person?

Some people have serious complex brain issues, very disturbing.


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know whats going on in these peoples heads! I think stiffer sentencing needs to be imposed


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

What I don't understand is, is how can a person do this to an animal or (although I'm fully aware that there was no crime person by person) to other humans?

Do they think it's acceptable to smash a pet tortoise?

*Tiddlypup:*Sadly the poor little tortoise didn't die straightaway:



> Tests proved the pet did not die straight away.


Maybe it's because I've never been drunk before nor do I drink, but how come when he became drunk he grabbed a baseball bat and began to smash the tortoise?

I just don't understand his throught process....

He probably also, won't even get a tough sentence. Just a fine.....

If he can treat, drunk or not, an animal like this then what would he do to a human?


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Let me have the b...... for 10 mins I would kill him myself, it's what he deserves


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

This is so upsetting! I wish this monsterous person gets what he deserves. How could anyone do a thing like that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

oh my god that makes me want to cry  what a sick pathetic human being, I hope he gets beaten with a baseball bat himself  how could you ever do that? He must be unwell.


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

ohhh dear....the title says it all....just can't bring myself to read it. Poor thing how it must have suffered.

What on earth is going on in the world...what's up with these people needing to hurt/kill a defenceless animal. It gives me sorrow in my heart it really does!

Bless his little heart.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Apollo said:


> I was browsing the news and the dailymail. Saw this, first reaction is poor tortoise. Second reaction, I hope he rots in hell.
> 
> Drunken teenager who smashed pet tortoise to pieces with a baseball bat faces jail | Mail Online


Rotting in hell far to good for it.


----------



## 1TINK1 (Nov 27, 2007)

THEY should have smashed him to bits for doing that to the tortoise the SICK B*****D:mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------

